# Sony cdp-c235



## klainert1452 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello,
We have a Sony CDP-C235 cd changer. We were shuffling 2 cd's in the player. All of a sudden after one song was done playing, the music stopped. We went to look at it, and it was like it was glitching out. The screen was showing play, open, disk 1, etc. in a cycle. We turned it off, then on again and it showed disc --, with the second dash blinking. We pressed play, and it said it was playing all 5 disks, but heard no mechanical parts move inside. It also said it was playing 5 disks when there was only 2 disks in the unit. The unit holds a maximum of 5 disks. If anybody has a solution, tips, or advice, please let me know. I would appreciate all help reguarding this issue.
Thank you,
Tanner


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, you could buy a used one on Amazon, they run about $35.00.
Time to let go of CD Changers, I think..Their Time is over.
Rip your CD Collections to a Hard Drive and stream them throughout the House with several available Network Streamers.

Or, Check out Pandora or Spotify...
Cheers,


----------

